# Anyone ever print on AAA or ProClub tshirts??



## PRYLOH (Apr 2, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone has tried applying heat transfer vinyl onto these type of shirts? I tried pressing a ProClub tshirt today and the vynil wasnt sticking to the shirt. This was my first shirt i ever pressed. It could have been the pressure but i think it was the shirt causing the issue.

Thanks!!


----------



## newcolorspdotcom (Oct 6, 2009)

how hot and long did you press it for?


----------



## MaxDolce (10 mo ago)

I’m having the same issue with pro club and i left it on for about 15 seconds on 305 F°


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

MaxDolce said:


> I’m having the same issue with pro club and i left it on for about 15 seconds on 305 F°


What transfer paper brand are you using? Are you using heavy pressure?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Never a problem. Provide more information like what HTV you are using. I would say 320F is a better temp but I don't know what material you are using.


----------

